# Marriage Update



## FBcoach (May 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 
I haven't posted since my first post following my D-day of May 14th. For any of you that may not be familiar with my situation here is a link: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/25823-first-timer-wife-sexting.html

I just wanted to follow up and maybe provide some hope for some of you that have had a similar situations. 

So far everything seems to be going very well between my wife and I. I don't think we have ever been closer and as loving as we are now. (Well she has always been loving, I just haven't always reciprocated). 

Lets see, following our d-day my wife quit her job and is staying at home with our kids. She changed her phone number. She has been VERY transparent, apologetic, forthright, and forgiving with my questions and sometimes rude comments. 

Her story has stayed consistent despite my CIA interrogation tactics. 

I had the OM number memorized and for weeks I contemplated calling him to confirm her story. I called him, and basically I said, give me your side of the story. It was very interesting. He said they had talked as friends, he flirted with her and it went too far. Furthermore, he said, that she told him that the flirting had to stop and that he agreed. This was also her story in a nutshell. 

Based on the stories, the call log, and the text log I believe she is telling the truth. 

I read somewhere that people have affairs because how someone made them feel about THEMSELVES. In other words I'm not going to have an affair because I don't love my wife but because someone else made me feel special, smart, or sexy. I thought it was interesting and food for thought. 

I still struggle with the thought of my wife flirting or sexting with another man. I would say I think about it everyday and most days I can rationalize it. I "should" on myself a lot. Should have given her more attention. I should have listened. I should have checked the call log a day earlier, haha. Oh well, its a battle. 

Anyway, I'm gonna let you go. 

Ya'll KEEP YOUR HEAD UP!

Coach

P.S. I got promoted to Offensive Coordinator....:smthumbup:


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

FBcoach said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I haven't posted since my first post following my D-day of May 14th. For any of you that may not be familiar with my situation here is a link: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/25823-first-timer-wife-sexting.html
> 
> I just wanted to follow up and maybe provide some hope for some of you that have had a similar situations.
> ...


There are always should have, could have and would haves but in the end it is what it is and all we can is do our best to get to the next stage for us, what ever that maybe. Good luck.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you guys are working things out


----------

